# Elderly Cat LOST.



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Name: Scully (Black and White)

Age: 10 Years

Sex: Male

He had been in a rescue centre for awhile, they had been re-homed as house cats, but unfortunately a door was left open and they both walked out...

Cyril the ginger cat was found in Belvoir Street (Hull), but Scully, the black and white one, is sadly still missing.

*He needs medication!*

He was lost in the Chants Ave Thoresby Street, Princes Avenue area of Hull.

If anyone has seen Scully would you please contact this website;

[email protected]

or phone the centre; 01430 423986

_Please keep an eye out for him! _


----------

